# plastic feel on 3g opaque transfers



## ynayabkhil (Apr 9, 2015)

so when i do heat transfers on dark garments using 3g opaque paper, i get this fake look and feel to it. kind of like it was put on like a sticker. Is that normal? can i get a softer touch? is there another paper or process to use using inkjet for darks?


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

I have the same issue and wrote something similar not long ago.
I don't mind the shirt right after the creation but then gets very plasticky...cool word..lol

Anyway I am tryng another transfer light transfer type and seem to work well on dark grey but like any light transfer type you cant leave any part of the transfer unprinted. 

I'm still in search of a good dark fabric transfer for dark shirt that are soft. hmmm wish I could print in white with my laser get,

Good luck and I'll keep looking myself


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I outsource low qty. dark shirts to them. Couldn't find a paper for darks I would like.
DTG Printing & Sublimation Order Fulfillment


----------



## ynayabkhil (Apr 9, 2015)

ChillaxTees said:


> I have the same issue and wrote something similar not long ago.
> I don't mind the shirt right after the creation but then gets very plasticky...cool word..lol
> 
> Anyway I am tryng another transfer light transfer type and seem to work well on dark grey but like any light transfer type you cant leave any part of the transfer unprinted.
> ...


Ya please do let me know if you do find anything!


----------



## ynayabkhil (Apr 9, 2015)

My turn around find time would be horrible


----------



## roadrunner197069 (Nov 22, 2015)

The best alternative is laser transfers with white toner capability for small runs. You can order the transfers and press them yourself.


----------



## ynayabkhil (Apr 9, 2015)

roadrunner197069 said:


> The best alternative is laser transfers with white toner capability for small runs. You can order the transfers and press them yourself.


Any good website you recommend?


----------



## roadrunner197069 (Nov 22, 2015)

ynayabkhil said:


> Any good website you recommend?


Ill try to find it I forgot the name of it. 

I make my own.


----------



## ChillaxTees (Sep 12, 2015)

roadrunner197069 said:


> The best alternative is laser transfers with white toner capability for small runs. You can order the transfers and press them yourself.


I have dug into the laser transfers and white inks... I love to go this route but the money for the printer I think is to steep for me right now. 

Question: If you use laser transfers what about the areas that should not be printed on. Do the leave the dark outline like the light transfers would on dark shirts?


----------



## ynayabkhil (Apr 9, 2015)

ChillaxTees said:


> I have dug into the laser transfers and white inks... I love to go this route but the money for the printer I think is to steep for me right now.
> 
> Question: If you use laser transfers what about the areas that should not be printed on. Do the leave the dark outline like the light transfers would on dark shirts?


From what j know it's self weeding, which means only the image gets printed, nothing else!


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Last time I checked, the laser printed self weeding products were still just good for solid spot color images. Couldn't properly transfer gradients and such. A lot of $ to have such limited graphics. Been about 6 months since I last read up on it though.


----------



## roadrunner197069 (Nov 22, 2015)

Printor said:


> Last time I checked, the laser printed self weeding products were still just good for solid spot color images. Couldn't properly transfer gradients and such. A lot of $ to have such limited graphics. Been about 6 months since I last read up on it though.


This is only true with CMYK printers.

If you have a oki white toner printer you can print anything.


----------



## ynayabkhil (Apr 9, 2015)

roadrunner197069 said:


> This is only true with CMYK printers.
> 
> If you have a oki white toner printer you can print anything.


Any luck on finding who I can outsource too? Or what j can google?


----------



## roadrunner197069 (Nov 22, 2015)

ynayabkhil said:


> Any luck on finding who I can outsource too? Or what j can google?


Not yet but after the holidays I'm happy to send you a free sample.


----------



## ynayabkhil (Apr 9, 2015)

roadrunner197069 said:


> Not yet but after the holidays I'm happy to send you a free sample.


Yes that would be perfect. What's the average on a 11x17 print?


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

roadrunner197069 said:


> This is only true with CMYK printers.
> 
> If you have a oki white toner printer you can print anything.


The Oki works with gradients on the self weeding paper? I thought the issue was the tech with the self weeding paper not the ink used.


----------



## roadrunner197069 (Nov 22, 2015)

ynayabkhil said:


> Yes that would be perfect. What's the average on a 11x17 print?


I have the 711WT so I have 8.5 x 11 only.


----------



## roadrunner197069 (Nov 22, 2015)

Printor said:


> The Oki works with gradients on the self weeding paper? I thought the issue was the tech with the self weeding paper not the ink used.


The oki white toner printers lay a layer of white under the gradients giving them 100% opacity. The problem with non white printers is anything under 80% opacity does not work well.


----------



## ynayabkhil (Apr 9, 2015)

roadrunner197069 said:


> The oki white toner printers lay a layer of white under the gradients giving them 100% opacity. The problem with non white printers is anything under 80% opacity does not work well.


How much does a setup like that cost?


----------



## roadrunner197069 (Nov 22, 2015)

ynayabkhil said:


> How much does a setup like that cost?


$3500 ish for the 711wt. About 8000 for the 920. $20k for the 941.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

roadrunner197069 said:


> The oki white toner printers lay a layer of white under the gradients giving them 100% opacity. The problem with non white printers is anything under 80% opacity does not work well.


Do you mean a gradient on top of a solid spot color of white or a gradient with a clear background, like a shadow? Like the way a DTG can? I thought the weeding stage of self weeding paper could not properly separate the clear from the tiny dots without pulling half you dots off, making it all splotchy and such


----------



## ynayabkhil (Apr 9, 2015)

roadrunner197069 said:


> $3500 ish for the 711wt. About 8000 for the 920. $20k for the 941.


Jesus...for those prices you can buy a dtg printer.


----------



## roadrunner197069 (Nov 22, 2015)

ynayabkhil said:


> Jesus...for those prices you can buy a dtg printer.


Perhaps ,but with dtg the maintenance and replacement parts are insane as well. There's no maintenance on the oki printers.


----------



## g188 (Feb 20, 2012)

No maintenance, ok. But what about the success rate? do you ruin shirts? and the price of the transfers is high. I am guessing the ink is expensive also.


----------



## roadrunner197069 (Nov 22, 2015)

g188 said:


> No maintenance, ok. But what about the success rate? do you ruin shirts? and the price of the transfers is high. I am guessing the ink is expensive also.


I just got my mine 2 weeks ago but I have not had any shirts ruined so far, a transfer including ink is $3.50 max. Assuming since I am a noob and have not any 1 single issue so far I would say it works pretty good.

You waste more $$ in ink just cleaning dtg then it cost to keep buying toner. Toner last an extremely long time.

With DTG the ink is outrageous, maintenance is outrageous, and you also have to buy the pretreat for darks.

You can also do way more shirts per hour with laser then with dtg.


It will take 500 shirts to get a return on investment with the printer and press that I just bought. The starter toner will do 500 prints easy.


----------

